# Need help!



## Little Boss (May 15, 2010)

So I woke up this morning to my dog having quarter size raised bumps all over her sides, there has to be at lest 20 of them. They dont look ***** or anything she just seems itchy. She was out playing in the park yesterday could it just be poison ivy or something? Do you guys have any ideas maybe to stop the itching till i can get her to the vet?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Aveeno cream with oatmeal complex for itching. My dog has allergies and gets bumps like that; however, they are smaller bumps. Quarter sized bumps are pretty big. If she is itching the Aveeno will help with that. Also, I give my dog Benadryl. *Diphenhydramine (Benadryl®) *


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

your dog broke out in hives he got bit my something like an ant or spider. Benadryl i what your dogs needs for the next 2 days and they will go away. the dose for dogs is 1 mg per pound so if your dog is around 40-60lbs then you give 2 pill or 50mgs. You do not have to be right on the money with benadryl it is a safe drug it will just make him sleepy. Also if he has hives that bad then give it 3 times a day for 2 days and it should clear up. I am assuming they looked like this right? this dog was bit by an ant and I took pictures for the forum because this is a common question.
Depending on the dog they can be bigger or small like these you can also see facial swelling.


----------



## Little Boss (May 15, 2010)

Thank you both for answering so fast to my question.  I took a quick picture of her one side so you can see what it looks like.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm not sure what those are but I am going to bump this to stay on top. Maybe Lisa or 
Deb or someone else has seen something similar. Did you give the Benadryl and if so did it help?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

*Those welts look like hives to me which is the result of an allergic reaction ... Benadryl will help quickly counteract the allergic reaction. Follow performances dosing guide and continue to watch this for a few days if it doesn't get any better or the dogs symptoms rapidly worsen to the vet he/she needs to go.*

Canine hives are an immediate allergic reaction (within 30 minutes) to substances that a dog has a hypersensitivity to. These substances can be inhaled or absorbed through the skin. They can appear anywhere and usually disappear in 24 hours.

Allergic reactions such as hives happen when an animal becomes sensitized to a particular allergen, triggering formation of antibodies (immumoglobulin E, or IgE) that attach to specialized connective tissue cells called mast cells and to blood cells called basophils.

Hives are caused by insect bites, drug allergy (after vaccination common cause), insecticides (lawn treatments), new foods or soaps.

*Symptoms of Canine Hives
You can recognize hives by the raised, circular appearance. You may see your dog's hair raised in patches.*

Treatment of Canine Hives
Hives disappear once their cause is no longer in contact with your dog. Determine what has changed in the past several hours such as a new food or if you took your dog on a walk to a new area.

For food allergies you can give your dog Milk of Magnesia (consult your Veterinarian first) that helps remove food from your dog's stomach. If hives are caused by soap or insecticide, give your dog a bath using products that have been been safely used prior to the hives appearing.

Like humans, you can also give your dog Benadryl (2-4mg/kg or 2-4mg/2.2lbs of body weight orally every eight hours). For extreme cases your Veterinarian may also prescribe Cortisone treatments.

If your dog is in an endless circle of itching and scratching, your veterinarian will probably also prescribe a topical medication (for example l% hydrocortisone) or an oral antihistamine (chlopheniramine or diphenhydramine) for itch relief. It is not unusual that different dog's have varied reactions to different drugs, so your Veterinarian may need to experiment to see what works the best.

Short term Treatment with an oral corticosteroid (asprednisone) may also be prescribed. If the dog's scratching leads to secondary skin infection, your veterinarian may recommend oral or topical antibiotics as well.

All dogs with hives or atopic skin conditions generally benefit from the soothing effects of a cool bath (warm or hot water makes may make the itching worse), with a colloidal oatmeal shampoo and/or conditioner. Bathing not only helps relieve the itch, but it also removes allergens from the skin through which they also can be absorbed.

Natural remedies can act as a supportive approach to reduce skin itch and improve overall skin condition. For dog skin itch and allergies consider products such as Allergy Itch Ease. To improve dog skin condition use a tonic such as Skin and Coat Tonic.

If the hives last four months or more, or when topical or oral medications have little effect or produce side effects, your veterinarian may suggest doing blood tests (RAST or ELISA) or intradermal skin tests (ID) to pinpoint specific allergens for allergy shot type treatments.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Hives can also look different in appearance here is a dog with hives that looks JUST like yours


----------



## Little Boss (May 15, 2010)

Thank you guys so much for all your help  I really appreciate it!! Also I did give her some Benadryl this morning and it did seem so help.


----------



## PitbullGirl101 (Aug 30, 2010)

That is exactly what happens to my dog and yes use benydryl but as soon as you can get her to the vet to make sure shes is reacting well to the benydryl


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

yep those are hives they should go away in 2 days or so and you can keep her on the benadryl. IMO no need to go to the vet unless you notice anything extreme.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Last year every afternoon vendetta looked like it was mosquitoes biting her. We put another bat house and do not have that trouble this year and this year we have alot more rain hard to keep the mosquitoes at bay.


----------

